# Scott aspect 55 opinions



## madrex26 (Feb 29, 2008)

Im about ready to buy this from my LBS, as he's giving me a good deal for it.

http://scottusa.com/us_en/product/62/751/aspect_55

and this for the Mrs.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/1260/29299/

Does anyone have any experience with these model bike or its components?

are there other bikes that I should consider around the price range of aspect 55?


----------



## yoyodyne5 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, don't have experiences with those 'exact' models...but after riding a bunch of bikes (hard tails - Kona Cinder Cone, Gary Fisher Tassajara, RockHopper/HardRock, etc) I ended up with a Scott Scale 50. Not sure where the Scale and Aspect differ, but you may want to check out the Scale as well. 
I liked the Scott and Gary Fishers in terms of geometry, so you may want to check out the GFs, too (I think Marlin or Wahoo are in that price range, maybe an 07 Tassajara). 

As for the Mrs, is she sold on mtb biking? My wife also rode a bunch of different types (and liked them all, haha), but she ended up with a Giant Sedona. It's more of a cruiser type, but she did like riding a Giant Yukon as well. 
Her Sedona is nice, it's a tad heavy I think but it will be fine for what she is going to be using it for (mostly paved trails).


----------



## madrex26 (Feb 29, 2008)

Haha.
Originaly the Mrs. wanted a Pink bike, didnt matter which one she said. She rode on the Giant Rincon and liked how she was more upright so she was sold on that. For me i was looking at Giant yukon or the Scott Aspect 55. The owner suggested the scott aspect for a good price so jumped in the offer and the fit was great.

The only thing im concerned about is the quality of the parts. Dont know much about parts.


----------



## smalltownkid (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought the Rincon around christmas and have been riding it on a lot of trails lately and i love it. i compared it to Specialized, Trek, and GT bikes that were about the same price and the Rincon had the best components.

The only think that i don't like about the bike is the tires it came with. They look more like BMX tires than mountain bike tires. If you look at the Rincon on the Giant web site, the olive and black Rincon comes with weird tires but the other color comes with standard MTB tires.


----------



## piper1959 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Did you but the Scott Aspect55?*

Did you but the Scott Aspect55? If so how do you like it. What did you compare it to?


----------

